# New Substate



## thewelshwonder (10 May 2011)

This coming weekend i will be changing the substate in my 3 year old tank,i'm changing to JBL Aqua basis plus,and JBL manado,the question i have is will it be safe for my fish to be introduced straight back into the tank once iv'e finished.


----------



## flygja (11 May 2011)

Aquabasis plus is OK but make sure you cap it with Manado or it'll dissolve and brown your water. No experience on Manado unfortunately.


----------



## Alastair (11 May 2011)

i read somewhere that manado increases the hardness of the water for a few weeks so plenty of water changes would be needed to bring it down. Cant remember where i read it though, so i went with what people were saying in this thread viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8572 from tesco, cheap as anything at 2.75 bag for ten litres almost the same colour and looks better in my opinion. pulled all my sand out, layer of aquabasis plus then 4 bags of cat litter. I really like the stuff. I dont see the point in paying all that for manado when it does the same as the cat litter.

Alastair


----------



## bigmatt (11 May 2011)

However carefully you fill your tank it'll still get pretty cloudy!  I'd keep the fish in a (filtered, heated) bucket until it's clear if possible, but i think that's more for personalpreference than actual livestock welfare!
Matt


----------



## thewelshwonder (11 May 2011)

Cheers guys


----------

